# My Chaos Warhound Titan, Image Intensive



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

here he is , I put the guns on the wrong arm's, first titan after all, Lol, and I just got the camera I am using, had some bad lighting but I tried never the less. The red parts on him were there to simulate blood or a bleeding machine, since it is chaos possessed


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice work on that warhound, and the rest of your Chaos army. You keep making me want to paint my IG chaos-style for apoc and to make fluff.

+rep


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, thanks  chaos is the way to go,


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I made slight adjusment to you post, imbedding the images.

As for the Titan, some of the black areas, which have the 'gold' colouring on look like they are meant as weathering. If this is a the case they could do with being dulled down with some form of wash. Of course this could jsut be bad lighting and your new camera.


----------

